# WTT 15+ Cryptocoryne wendtii for 1-2 Java needle leaf or trident



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

Send me a PM if interested. I'm in Atlington and leave town on Saturday. I would need to make the trade by Friday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Richard might have some needle leaf or trident. I think fish gallery got some in.


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks fishyjoe. I'm packing to leave town today and can't run very far. I am hoping someone near me see this.


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

They are called for. Thanks


----------

